# What color?



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

What color is this bird? Both parents are light check. 3 months old.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks to be a blue bar carrying smokey and sooty. Does the outside tail feathers have a white albescent strip on the edge?

regards Gordon
.....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, sooty and smokey blue bar.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Light check, not bar. Take a photo with extended flight.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

dimerro said:


> Light check, not bar. Take a photo with extended flight.


Looks like sooty bar to me Dina, but you are more of an expert than I.

JTronics, the way to distinguish check marks and sooty markings is that check markings (the dark part) always reach the edge of the feathers in the shield, usually leaving the center or one side of the feather clear. Also the edges of check markings are usually well defined.

Sooty on the other hand is usually displayed in the center of the feather, not reaching the edges, and usually don't have well defined edges.

Take into account that a bird can be both sooty and check, displaying both phenotypes.


----------

